# Hedgehog afraid of water?



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay I think I'm rushing things its only his 5th day but he self anointed over my Kobe V's rubber sole and its disgusting but when I put him in the sink with a towel he avoids the lukewarm water.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, that is quite normal. Most hedgehogs do not like water.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My boy Cholla can't get out of the water fast enough. HATES it. Even if it's only 1/2 inch deep.


----------

